# laptop in sunlight



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Any suggestion or recommendations on a laptop screen you can see in bright sunlight.

Today i had to hide behind the panel with a jacket over my head so i could see the screen. Im tired of scrolling to the corner of the screen just to find the pointer. 

Google says mat screen, screen cover or a silly little tent for the laptop. 
Most of my work is standing with the laptop while its plugged into the plc rather than setting up a tent. Anyone found a solution?


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

I carry a small table and folding chair in my van and sometimes use a jacket to cover my head and the screen. That’s the best I have come up with.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Golf umbrella.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Maybe instead of the jacket a cardboard (or similar like sheet metal) shroud for the screen (think shroud for light) to create a darker screen (less daylight getting to screen).


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

__





Amazon.com : laptop sun shade






www.amazon.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've used a basic cardboard box with at least some success. Not great but better than nothing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How do the cops do it when they are rolling around town with the laptops on all the time?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The cops have laptop display and mouse control bluetooth connected directly to their brain implanted microchip. If within 80', they can control the mouse, alphanumeric keypad, and read the screen of any Microsoft or Apple based OS.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The cops have laptop display and mouse control bluetooth connected directly to their brain implanted microchip. If within 80', they can control the mouse, alphanumeric keypad, and read the screen of any Microsoft or Apple based OS.


That’s stupid.

They simply just profile people based upon their preconceived ideas of what that person may or may not do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are laptops with displays made to be daylight-readable, they are far brighter and far more expensive than regular laptops. The most popular brand is the Panasonic Toughbook line. They are also ruggedized for field use, some of their models are more ruggedized than others ($$$$ vs $$$$$). They're popular with the military and utility companies.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> There are laptops with displays made to be daylight-readable, they are far brighter and far more expensive than regular laptops. The most popular brand is the Panasonic Toughbook line. They are also ruggedized for field use, some of their models are more ruggedized than others ($$$$ vs $$$$$). They're popular with the military and utility companies.


have you ever tried one?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

mofos be cray said:


> Golf umbrella.


We have tried that and it helps. I was hoping to find a solution where i can get in and out with out having to set up a table or umbrella.

Worst case, i suppose i can try to find a umbrella that blocks sun light as the one we have still through a lot of light.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I ordered a Toughpad which will be here in a day or so. I'll let you know how it is in the sun. I'm guessing they've addressed this subject.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> have you ever tried one?


Oh yes, I have used Toughbooks since Windows 3.1, never owned one, but worked on plenty. I have also installed a lot of outdoor TVs. I think the current crop are pretty damn bright and usable in sunlight, far more so than a regular laptop, but you'll still find yourself avoiding direct sun on the screen in bright conditions. 

Dell makes rugged notebooks too now, but I have never liked Dell laptops.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What is this sunlight thing you guys are talking about?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> What is this sunlight thing you guys are talking about?


That's the glow from the orange ball in the sky. You can find it just above the neighbour's roof line at noon.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried inverting the colors on your screen? Sometimes that helps a lot.
Try hitting Left Alt+ Left Shift + PrintScreen


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> What is this sunlight thing you guys are talking about?


My ultimate revenge against you. Although its rather rainy out there today........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What worked outside just fine was the old screens with a black background and the green colored lettering back in CRT? screen computer days.... But they hadn't invented graphics yet.........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> My ultimate revenge against you. Although its rather rainy out there today........


It rained here last week. Then it froze. What a mess.

Wait a minute. I thought I was on ignore? Are we amigos again? 😊


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

When I was doing traffic controllers (obviously outside) , the Toughbooks were the best out of all the ones we tried.
The cops use them too.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> That's the glow from the orange ball in the sky. You can find it just above the neighbour's roof line at noon.


I need my neighbor to build a second story so I can watch my soaps. Damn south facing houses by the 49th...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

cuba_pete said:


> I need my neighbor to build a second story so I can watch my soaps. Damn south facing houses by the 49th...


Judging by your posts, you’re good at building stories yourself. 🤣


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

99cents said:


> Judging by your posts, you’re good at building stories yourself. 🤣


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> What is this sunlight thing you guys are talking about?


It's supposed to be a giant burning ball in outer space, but it's a lie. There is no oxygen in outer space. Fire needs oxygen to burn. 
Change my mind.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

samgregger said:


> Have you tried inverting the colors on your screen? Sometimes that helps a lot.
> Try hitting Left Alt+ Left Shift + PrintScreen


Thank's for that tip. We work outside alot


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's supposed to be a giant burning ball in outer space, but it's a lie. There is no oxygen in outer space. Fire needs oxygen to burn.
> Change my mind.


It's an alien nuclear reactor ... It rotates around the flat earth


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

emtnut said:


> It's an alien nuclear reactor ... It rotates around the flat earth


Exactly.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> It rained here last week. Then it froze. What a mess.
> 
> Wait a minute. I thought I was on ignore? Are we amigos again? 😊


I wish I could put up some of those hearts and stuff like hax was great at.................


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure emtnut is confusing somebody with Hax. Hax is the flat earther (not...)


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> I'm pretty sure emtnut is confusing somebody with Hax. Hax is the flat earther (not...)


No confusion, I just posted that in his honour 😘


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

99cents said:


> It rained here last week. Then it froze. What a mess.
> 
> Wait a minute. I thought I was on ignore? Are we amigos again? 😊


Its probably because you're a super elite tactical ninja estwing magic moderator. Now elevated above IGNORE.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I just got a Panasonic Toughpad FZ-G1 off Amazon Prime for super cheap.
This thing is battlefield ready.
It's taken some time to get up to speed on it to get it to do what I need it to do.
It's a Amazon Renew item. Cost was $399 total. Looks brand new. Had a problem with the pen and they sent me a new one right away. I paid $99 extra for a 4 year Amazon Prime warranty. If they can't fix it or replace it, they'll refund the entire purchase price if it breaks.
The screen is 10.1". Other than that it's like being at my desk.
Took me a while to get up to speed on keyboards (many to pick from and change on the fly if need be), using the pen (digitizer), using Windows 10 (my first Win10 system).
MSRP this thing new as configured is >$4k.
It's on Amazon Prime. If you don't like it, send it back.

Here's the link if anyone wants to try it:








Amazon.com : Panasonic Toughpad FZ-G1 MK1, Intel i5-3437U @1.9GHz, 10.1" WUXGA Multi Touch+Digitizer, 128GB SSD, 4GB, Wifi, Bluetooth, Windows 10 Pro (Renewed) : Electronics


Amazon.com : Panasonic Toughpad FZ-G1 MK1, Intel i5-3437U @1.9GHz, 10.1" WUXGA Multi Touch+Digitizer, 128GB SSD, 4GB, Wifi, Bluetooth, Windows 10 Pro (Renewed) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second the laptop sunshields but have used cardboard boxes in the past for rooftop work.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I second the laptop sunshields but have used cardboard boxes in the past for rooftop work.


I've done the same. No matter what laptop you are using, if there is direct sunshine it pretty much gets washed out.
Even with the toughbook and the box, it still can be hard to find the mouse arrow 😆


----------

